# What it's like to drive a BMW ActiveHybrid



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Meh. They made this advertisement too tame. The music, the people, the driving. When I see a BMW commercial I want to see someone tearing up the road, and an exhaust note that screams sexy. This commercial bored me, which doesn't make me want to buy one.


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Furby, that's what the previous AH7 (before 2013) were all about...a twin turbo 8 with hybrid motor extra power...much more fun orientated


----------

